# Forellen aufziehen



## Kessy (16. Januar 2011)

Hallo,
Ich würde gern einmal wissen ob es möglich wäre,
sich angeäugte Forelleneier zu bestellen und diese in einem Aquarium aufzuziehen?
Natürlich mehrmals am Tag kontrollieren, Wasser wechseln,
die Strömung passend einstellen und füttern. 
1. Würde das gehen?
2. Wenn nicht, würde das mit anderem Fischlaich gehen z.B. von Schleien o. Karauschen?
3.Wenn es gehen sollte, welches futter für welches larvenstadium usw.?
4.Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht oder kennt sich damit gut aus?
5.Kennt jemand eine Fischzucht in NRW, die Fischlaich von anderen Arten verkauft? Vielleicht sogar per Versand?
6. Danke 
LG #h


----------



## troutkiller2 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellen aufziehen*

Hi Kessy,

ich weiß zwar nicht ob du ne Wette am laufen hast jede Woche ein neues Thema zu eröffnen, aber ich antworte trotzdem.

Forelleneier brauchen Frischwasser von unten, heißt sie müssen auf einem Sieb o.a. liegen und durch dieses Sieb Frischwasser bekommen.
Also das funktioniert nicht.#d
Brut kaufen und diese im Aquarium füttern würde schon gehen.
Allerdings brauchst du einen ständigen Frischwasserzulauf um
die Temperatur unter 15°C zu halten.
Gibt spezielles Brutfutter von Futtermittelherstellern einfach mal nach googlen.
Von anderen Fischen könntest du auch Eier kaufen, einfach mal bei der nächsten Fischzucht anrufen.
Müsstest aber für Wasserpflanzen u.a. sorgen.

MfG
Jan


----------



## Kessy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellen aufziehen*

ok
ne wette hab ich echt nich am laufen  
ich weiß nich wie du drauf kommst, es interessiert mich einfach ob es gehen würde...


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellen aufziehen*

Wie "Troutkiller2" schon schrieb, im Aquarium geht es nicht !

Aufzucht von Fischen aus Laich dazu braucht man auch ein Fachwissen!


----------



## Robin1996 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Forellen aufziehen*

Hi
also ich habe meine Forellen selbst abgestreift und habe die Eier ins aquarim gelegt allerdings brauchst du eine Konstruktion das die Eier von unten mit wasser umstroemt werden. Das aquarium muss mit am besten Quellwasser (leitungswasser hat meist einen chloranteil). Du musst die Eier min 1 mal taeglich absammeln ( ich machs 3 mal) die Temperatur muss gleich bleiben weil die Eier sonst vor der Geburt aufspringen koennen. Die Eier muessen dunkel "gelagert" werden da Licht sie zerstöret z.b. Eine helle Taschenlampe. Also es ist natuerlich moeglich Eier im Aquarium aufzuziehen aber dafuer braucht man auch Erfahrung und das was ich eben beschrieben habe auch und noch viele andere Sachen. Das aquarium muss auch so groß sein das die Fische genug Platz haben.
Wenn du es machen wuerdest und du haettest ein paar Eier die schluepfen muesstest du nachdem 75 % der der geschluepften Eier die Wasserzuführung von der Seite machen. Dann haben sie ein Dottersack noch glaube 14 Tage und dann musst du sie anfuetter mit brutfutter. Wenn du bachforellen hast darfst du das auf keinen Fall vergessen weil diese nur in einem kurzen Zeitraum das kuenstlich Futter annehmen und dann verweigern.
Es gibt bestimmt noch so viel was ich vergessen habe deshalb Kauf dir erstmal ein Buch darueber oder schau im Internet nach. Am besten sind aber eigene Erfahrungen . Bei mir sind heute 70%. Der Eier abgestorben ich weiß nicht warum aber ich habe auch kein frischwasser was ins Aquarium läuft. Ich habe  dann gestern Wasser gewechselt vergessen Salz rein zu tun und dann waren sie heute Tod so schnell geht das aber das lag warscheinlich nicht am Salz. War ja auch nur ein Versuch im Haus ich bin gerade an ner Konstruktion am bauen die ich in der Garage(natuerlich mit ner Pumpe in meiner Quelle) oder in meiner Quelle setzen kann ich weiss noch nicht wo aber alles hat seine vor und Nachteile.
Bitte wenn ihr im Forum sagt man braucht Erfahrung also kannst du das nicht. Dann sagt mir bitte wo man die ohne selbst was zu machen herbekommen soll die kommt ein ja leider net zugeflogen. Sagt doch das das beim ersten mal warscheinlich nichts rauskommt aber beim zweiten mal vielleicht. Sagt doch was er/sie fuer Vorraussetzungen braucht und gebt Tipps. Das ist viel besser als wenn man sagt das kannst du nicht und er es dann versucht und vermasselt und ihr ihm/ihr auch haettet Tips geben koennen. Wenn die Vorraussetzungen stimmen macht das pls und kläret die Leute darueber auch auf weil ihr koennt das 1000 mal besser als ich.
Achso bitte keine antworten ueber Rechtschreibung etc. ich schreibe vom iPod da geht sowas nicht so gut. 

Ich wohne auch in NRW genauer in der naehe von Paderborn und Warburg. Hier sind viele zuechter von einigen bekommst du auch forelleneier im augenpunktstadium.


----------

